# PERKIOMENVILLE,PA-DUTCHESS-IS SHE BACK AGAIN?



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

As some of you may remember...there was a Max and Dutchess...who were in this facility for over a year (or so it seemed)....and finally adopted out...

I'm wondering if this is the SAME Dutchess?








(sorry...I couldn't find the old thread on Dutchess to compare age)


DUTCHESS - ID#A112359

My name is DUTCHESS. 

I am a spayed female, brown and black Purebred German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 8 years old.

I have been at the shelter since May 30, 2008.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 


For more information about this animal, call:
_Montgomery County SPCA - Perkiomenville Facility_
(http://www.petharbor.com/site.asp?ID=MNTG2&searchtype=ADOPT&start=4&friends


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

You're kidding!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Just got confirmation...it's her!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

can someone try to find her old thread? I had no luck...........


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I can't find the old thread here, but here is all of their original information:

PA - Perkiomenville SPCA - Max and Dutchess 
The Perkiomenville SPCA is completely full. This is the second time here for Max and Dutchess. Both Purebred German Shepherds , Max like protecting his sister. He is a very friendly dog. They cant understand why they are back at the shelter. They are both very sad.Max is 6 years old and is a neutered extra large male and Dutchess is 3 years spayed female , normal sized German Shep. They are both healthly. They really need a home fast..They love each other. Max seems to get a little mouthy at other dogs however he's only trying to proctect his little sister. Please call the Perkiomenville SPCa at 1-610-754-7822 ..PLEASE these guys are URGENT...URGENT!!!

The shelter volunteer said that Max will bark at people but is not agressive towards them at all. HELP!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Their history is perhaps the most heartbreaking: Dutchess was adopted from their Abington facility, brought back, re-homed for 4 yrs and brought back (reason unknown). Max was adopted from the same facility, by a couple who also adopted Dutchess. Both were returned 3-4 years later when the couple divorced. They were moved to the Perkiomenville facility, to enable them to stay together. The shelter stongly wanted to place them together, due to their history and finally allowed them to be adopted together, by someone who owned his own constuction business, not necessarily to be guard dogs, but to go to sites with him, etc. This person visited the pair regularly at the shelter, seemed very invested and although there were some red flags, there was also pressure 'from above' that these dogs were not moving and had been at the facility quite some time. The shelter put strong constraints on this adopter, checked several times, only to find that he was not in compliance with them, allowing the dogs to remain in the home, unattended, for long periods of time. I assume this is where the housebreaking issue entered the picture. As humans do, this person evaded the monitoring by the Perkiomenville facility by retuning him to the Conshohocken facility (so clever, huh?) By the grace of God, the manager of the Perkiomenville facility was there while they were being returned and took them back, which is why their date listed on the site is October 21-although they have been there much longer!

Contact info for them, and the two most commited to their well-being is:

WEEKDAYS: Christopher Langiotti - 8:30-9 is best, but call anytime until 5pm., Weds. after 1 pm. 610-754-7822

WEEKENDS: 'Phil' (who I talked to)- 610-754-7822 or 484-792-1572 - personal cell


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I found her petfinder
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10995597










Dutchess is a beautiful adult female German Shepherd who is in need of a home. She's very friendly and gets along well with children and also with other dogs. Dutchess needs to go to a home without cats. Come visit Dutchess in the shelter and see what a gorgeous dog she is in person.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

WOW those two have been through so much and as true to the breed will probably offer loyalty and affection to whoever adopts/fosters them. I wish for the best.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

did Max get returned too?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Heres the old thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=635085&page=0&fpart=1

I thought I remembered these two!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I can't tell from the pics if it's the same dog. But the info. you received, Mary Ann, says that this Duchess is 8. Their original information said Duchess was 3. That's a pretty big difference in age. Did the shelter confirm it's the same girl?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I haven't talked to the shelter...but a member of SE PA GSD rescue pm'd me and said it's the same dog. These dogs have been on their radar as well...so I trust their imput. 

Max was adopted out separately...and I haven't heard of him being returned..


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

My info also was the same......I've been trying to find out why Dutchess was returned. The part about no cats is new....maybe that's the reason. I'll post if I find out.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

oh these poor dogs.......


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I looked over and over at the pics comparing the two and I tend to think they are the same dog, its just that they are taken at different angles with different lighting and a different expression on her face.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Poor girl. What horrible, horrible luck she's had this past year.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes it's her. I just talked to our volunteer that monitors that shelter. He said the reason for the return is that Dutchess is a very dominant female. She did not get along with the new family's dog (don't know if it was a male or female) and they couldn't make it work.
Seems like she needs to be an only dog.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I wonder how old she really is, and maybe if they typed "8" instead of "3" because of sloppy handwriting or something.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh what a sad case to see her on here once AGAIN ! Boy, I sure hope she finds that very special forever home !!!!!!!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"The last home she went to had 2 small dogs and a cat. The dogs hated Dutchess and Dutchess went after the cat. The adopter only had her for about 24 hours. She's good with kids, large dogs, but no cats. She did have an ear infection and is on meds for that right now. She also has allergies and they're feeding her lamb and rice to help that.


BTW, Max is doing just fine at his new home so at least he's worked out for now."


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Dutchess has been adopted....again. PRAYING it's for good this time!


----------

